# Rufus and Christy



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Rufus and Christy (photos)*

Christy (good buddy) and her husband drove down to visit and pick up Rufus today. They spent several hours here and we had a really nice time together.

I'll keep the post short and just show you some photos, posted with Christy's permission.










Rufus and his parents.










Rufus, posing before they arrived. This is one of the photos on the cover of their Puppy Book.










Rufus checks out the camera while his dad watches him (and holds Piaget back).

In addition to Christy and her husband coming over, some of our wonderful friends, who are photographers came to visit, Patti & Martin. They may be posting photos of the day to their Flickr accounts later, but it's worthwhile to browse them anyway if you want to see their two Havs and some excellent photography. Their accounts are under bluemuse (Patti) and the Other Martin Taylor (Martin).


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Christy and her husband are the picture of very happy proud parents! And they don't come much cuter than Rufus! Sooo happy for them.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Why can't I see any photos?? I have had this problem before with Kimberly's photos. I see others' photos that they post in threads, but I can't see these!! Help!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures!
Patti and Martin are wonderful photographers!!:whoo: 
Congratulations to all the new families I hope you keep us posted!:hug: 
:cheer2: 
Sally


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, congratulations Rufus is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Rufus is a handsome boy and he already looks like he is totally in love with his new parents. Good luck :whoo:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, that's the best day ever! Picking up puppy! Congratulations, I'm jealous!
He's a doll.

Smiles,
Cindy

This is Rudy with our other dog Dusty


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

What a great picture of Rudy and Dusty!! That is so cute


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Kimberly!

I am so happy that you found such a wonderful home for Rufus. I love his coloring! Which puppy was he from the "exquisite litter" (ie what was his former name)?

Lito says hi! We were just sitting out by the pool. I need to send you a close-up of Lito's coloring because he is starting to get white hairs all over, almost in "spot" formation! He looks so cute with them, they lighten up his coat. He must have inherited them from his dad!

Hugs,

Kristin and Lito


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Patti and Martin take wonderful photos~~but Kimberly, you're no slouch either! I would have loved to "take advantage" of the situation and ask for a few photos of the baby parrots...but I was very concerned they would make their first attempt at flight. As it turned out--I made a very wise choice! The oldest made his maiden voyage this morning at 7:15 am and he really sailed across the house! Now, I'm glad I didn't open their carrier. :clap2:

Kristin, Rufus is the pup called Bvlgari. 

Nice photo of your dogs Cindy! I'm hoping to get a nice one like that of my two!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures all around!! Kimberly, I really enjoyed your friends' site/album. Good work! 

Nice to 'meet' you and hubby, Christy!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy,

Rudy and Dusty look so cute together and Dusty is great at posing for the camera.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

great photos!:clap2:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Christy, I going into Rufus picture withdrawl. Please Help.hoto:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie is right it has been awhile, we need pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet Rufus is growing like a weed!I'd love to see him too!hoto:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Kimberly,
I enjoyed your friends' website with lovely pictures of their dogs. In one of the pictures, I saw Baba in his car seat. It looks really comfy. I would appreciate if you could check with them what kind of car seat they use for the dogs? I would like to check it out for Benji.

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She just sent me some new pictures last night. He's adorable! and yes, he's changing fast.

I'll let her post them if she wants since they are her photos.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima, they use their albums every day. You can leave them a message directly right under the photo of your choice. I'm sure Patti will get back to you very quickly. She's really good about that.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*carseat*



Benji Boy said:


> Hi Kimberly,
> I enjoyed your friends' website with lovely pictures of their dogs. In one of the pictures, I saw Baba in his car seat. It looks really comfy. I would appreciate if you could check with them what kind of car seat they use for the dogs? I would like to check it out for Benji.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I think Baba and Oliver have the same car seats. The brand is Lookout 
Sally


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Christy,
I enjoyed your pictures with Rufus. He is very cute. 


Best,
Poornima


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly and Sally!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Sally,
I have enclosed the link to the car seat that I use for Benji. Though it is nice, he tends to stand in it and climb on the back rest. I am nervous when he does that. I like the seat because it can be adjusted in height so he can look out. He is prone to motion sickness so looking out and opening the windows makes it a little tolerable for him.

http://www.specialforpets.com/site/1562782/product/62290

Best,
Poornima


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus withdrawl?? LOL We can't possibly have that! Lemme see here...
These were taken just a couple days ago! Rufus is growing like a weed! He weighed in at the vets a whopping 6.5 pounds already!! hoto:

I'll tell you a bit more about the vet visit, but I think I want to start it in another thread.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Christy,
He is so lovely! One can get addicted to these puppies. No wonder many of us succumb to MHS.

Keep us posted with his cute pictures.
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Great photos, Christy! I hadn't seen the one on top with the blue lead. I love how he's peeking out through his face hair. That second one cracks me up because it's so typical of the Hav puppies with the hair in front of their eyes at that in-between growth stage.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow--he is growing fast! He is getting more adorable with each picture. I look forward to hearing the vet story.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*photos!*

:wave: Adorable!!!! :first:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Christy, I feel better much better now. He is getting cuter and cuter in every picture.:clap2:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy- I didn't think it was possible, but that lil' boy is getting cuter by the day!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! Of course I am predjudiced, but I think he's gorgeous! eace: 

Debbie, I'm glad you're doing better now!! 

**I started another thread in the Health Issues section for anyone who wants to read it. Rufus has cherry eye.**


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Christy. He is so adorable, I too love the hair grow out stage when it is all in their face..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwwww..... Rufus is so darn cute!!! Love the pictures, Christy. Thank you for making my day.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy,

Rufus is just adorable and he is a big boy!!! Wow 6 1/2 lbs, how old is he now?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Christy-
Rufus is so cute!I'd just love to give him a hug!:hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

juliav said:


> Christy,
> 
> Rufus is just adorable and he is a big boy!!! Wow 6 1/2 lbs, how old is he now?


Julia, He is already 14 weeks! He even went to the vet only three days from that visit and weighed in at 7.3! **He lost his tummy on the way home...so maybe he dropped down a bit. uke: He's growing like a weed!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love puppies and babies that are chubby and love to eat. My Bug has always been a picky eater. He's been eating great for the last 5 days, but today he decided that enough was enough and snobbed his breakfast completely....sigh. I am hoping he will eat his dinner. :suspicious:


----------

